# Aquarium plants are great but the names escape me



## Erika (Mar 31, 2008)

I love aquarium plants but I am not familiar with the plant names as yet. I know that I have Java moss and some other kind of aquarium plants but I am not familiar enough with them to remember what they are called. I need to get a good book on the subject of Aquarium plants and if anyone could recommend a good one I would appreciate it?
Thanks.
Erika


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not sure about books

But this is free and pretty handy for IDing plants

plant database-> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^ That's a good site as well as 
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_all_gallery.php


----------



## Erika (Mar 31, 2008)

*re plants etc*

Thanks a lot. I will check them out pronto.


----------

